# how many does will a buck breed a year. its a question, guess



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

how many does do you think a buck breeds a year?
(answer is below, dont cheat)


















































from a recent study it was proved that mature bucks(4 to 6) 49% of them breed one doe a year, succesfully, around 23% breed 2 does and 6% were recorded to breed 3 or more a year, never breeding more than 4 does


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

My guess was 5-7 before reading the bottom of your post.

Also, I read in a couple studys that it has been said that twin fawns have found to have two separate DNA's. One buck bred her and left to only have another fertilize the 2nd fawn.


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

*Wow...*

I would have guessed around 5 - 7 does bread (on average) per mature buck. Can you please post your data source? I would like to read that study.


----------



## PAstringking (Dec 8, 2006)

i have heard 2-3 also. makes you think....how many of your does get bread by the little immature bucks. the little dinker fork horns are running around breading the does when you mature stud breads 1 or 2.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

WOW! I was off. I guess there must be a ton of does that go unbred in alot of areas the way some herds are so out of balance


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

The question that comes to my mind is where that survey was taken. If I've learned anything from here it's that deer behavior from place to place is anything but homogenous.


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

Thats a shocker right there.. So for every nice 2 year old 8 point I let walk I get maybe 4 fawns total from them.. Makes you think doesnt it?


----------



## TRL WGN 1 (Aug 20, 2007)

But, just because a young buck breeds a doe, doesn't mean he has bad genes


----------



## CJW (Sep 4, 2007)

Deer and Deer hunting magazine reported that a mature buck could possibly breed up to 7 does a season. They also said that the buck would end up having a rough winter because of how run down the animal would be.


----------



## buckpro85 (Jul 11, 2007)

*answer*

one of my good friends was on his break at lunch yesterday and told me about it, they did the study in SC actually, , it shocked me, they succesfully breed that many, doesnt mean they breed that amount but succesfully do, i was way off to, i thought 5. most mature bucks, the article said follow the same doe around and fight for her until she is ready to breed. then they chase another one, maybe the ones that breed 3 or more are the bad mother ******* that throw down and win, i dunno, just my opinion


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

My guess was: 

*AS MANY AS THEY CAN!!*


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

From my not so recent studies, mature bucks bread more than one doe a year.


----------



## JOE DIRTAY (Jun 8, 2007)

I too read a recent study that says mature bucks 1-2 with 3 max in a breeding season.

Also, 25% of twin fawns have separate sires.

I would have thought the bug bruiser would have got more.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

JOE DIRTAY said:


> I too read a recent study that says mature bucks 1-2 with 3 max in a breeding season.
> 
> Also, 25% of twin fawns have separate sires.
> 
> I would have thought the bug bruiser would have got more.


If a guy thinks about it or maybe it's been written about, once a buck(any size or age) hooks up with a doe and doesn't get kicked off her by another buck....how many actual days does he stay with her? Maybe anywhere from 1-3 days? There's a lot of breeding that goes on in that time frame! To think that a mature buck or a big buck does most of the breeding just can't physically happen. If that mature buck hops off the 1st doe and hits another immediately and spends another possible 2-3 days with her, well that just could be over half of the 1st initial breeding season and he's only "been with" 2 doe.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

*how in the world.....*

can generalizations such as this be made?

I know MO has radio collared mature bucks during the rut and they can travel up to 14 miles in a single night. 

I would also think it would depend on the buck to doe ratio. In many places if it is 1 buck to 20 does then why do all of the does usually have fawns the next season?

I have witnessed a button buck breeding a doe( I was at 10 yards). He lunged like he sealed the deal. Are fawn button bucks fertile?


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

*what about the next cycle?*

There isn't a single rut. Every doe that isn't bred comes in a couple of more times. I have seen the second rut in MO(DEC) be stronger than the first activity wise in MO.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

thwackaddict said:


> can generalizations such as this be made?
> 
> I know MO has radio collared mature bucks during the rut and they can travel up to 14 miles in a single night.
> 
> ...



Generalizations can be made because none of us are biologists and probably don't have 250 acres out our back door filled with whitetails for us to study. :wink: Gotta take some stabs and guesses every once and a while to attempt to understand the animal based on what we read and studies out there don't ya?


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

Couple of years ago, the buck my buddy shot had actually worn all the fur off his nuggets, if you get my drift... 

So, all I've got to say is, if a they're really only hooking up with one doe a season, then they sure must be wearing that one out...  :zip: :wink:


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I have read multiple studies about this topic, so I knew the answer! 1 to 2 does per year. Kind of suprising, eh?


----------



## lampasashunter (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to think it was 10+ until I did some research. I was shocked to find this out. There are a lot of hunters out there that think QDM is to allow the big bucks to breed the doe, but that just is not the case.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

interesting


----------

